# Let's post photos of our cows!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes, it's possible to load pictures onto this site ... we've all talked about our homestead cows so much, I'd love to see pics of everybody's!

Here are my girls (Little Beefy, the steer, wandered out of this picture just before the shutter clicked!  ) From L-R are Twister, Dawnna lying down with Libby-Belle standing behind her, and Christine.  










Don't know how to upload pics? Really, it's not that hard! First, you'll need to register with a free website that will "store" your pics for you. I chose www.walagata.com because it was really quick and easy! Create an account and upload a pic from your hard drive. Then view the pic, right-click on it, and select 'properties'. Copy (Control+c) the URL (which will start http://mars.walgata.com ... etc.) and paste it into a message here on HT. Finally, highlight the URL and click on the 'picture' tab above, which is yellow with the outline of mountains and the sun! Voila!!!


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

Hey, NICE cows! I would love to post a picture of mine, but don't have a digital camera. I'm trying to borrow one from my SIL. In the meantime, I'll enjoy seeing everybody else's. Your Dawnna looks just like my old Mamma Cow.


----------



## LuckyGRanch (Jun 30, 2002)

Too late!  "T-Bone" went to slaughter yesterday after having found the road last week!!! :no: 

He was a whiteface cross steer who we would have liked to have grown just a litte heavier but...I'm sure he'll taste just fine! 

It was sooooooooo nice to wakeup this morning and not be afraid to look at the pasture to see if he'd challanged the hot wire fence again!


----------



## jackie c (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh they are beautiful willowgirl  . I look forward to getting some of my own some day.


----------



## Jim in MO (May 10, 2002)

It will take me a day or two but I'll dig up the digital camera and post them. Miss Millie will be delighted to show you how purty she is.

Good idea Willow


----------



## LuckyGRanch (Jun 30, 2002)

And...you can take "regular" pictures and have them developed to disk! 

Pretty cows! Are you milking them all? 

Now that "Home On The Range" is out on video, has anyone else seen it?! I adore the cows in it. It is a cute movie but, I think we homesteaders can really relate to some of the "attitudes" portrayed in it! :haha:


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Beautiful creatures, Willow. I have a few pics on a digital camera that I was going to upload when selling my calf. I'll have to get them here first. I loved being able to see Twister. It's funny how you feel you know them after reading so much about them.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

crossing my fingers to see if this works








a few of the 'girls' and their babies.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

Oh my Gosh! I did it! Obviously this picture was taken in the spring...May. Babies should weigh in around 525# about now...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks ya'll! 

Now, what kind of cows are those, Kes? Angus? and is the whitefaced one what they call a 'black baldie'? If so, what kind of cross is that?

I know ditley-squat about beef cattle! :haha: 

LuckyG, did your steer get hit by a car?!?!  

The neighbor's daughter was trying to 'herd' a stray cow (theirs not mine, thank goodness!) back to the pasture with the pick-up when she ran into it and broke its leg! Whoops!  

They had to put it down ... into the freezer it went! 

C'mon folks, don't be shy! Let's see those cows!


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok, ok! The beeves in the picture are angus and angus/hereford cross. The one with white on her face we call brockel faced (not all white), notice her calf has a little speck of white on its nose!...she (the cow...well, really just turned 2year old with her 1st calf) is prbably 3/4 angus and 1/4 hereford...most of my cows are commercial black angus. All of my bulls are black angus. I really like what the angus breed does out here on this sage brush steppe/shortgrass prairie! (what you are lookin' at is honest to goodness the original native prairie that hasnt really changed much in hundreds of years! No introduced tame grasses in this rangeland.) This is the kind of beef that people eat in real fancy restaraunts!
Willow_girl, looks like you do lotsa milking! Do you milk by hand, use a milking machine or calves? Twister looks like she has a nice udder attachment. Nice cows!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for the beef cattle lesson, Kes! 

I'm getting off easy in the milking department right now. I just dried Twister off, and Dawn and Christine are almost at the end of their cycles ... their calves will take all their milk if I let them! (Those little milk muggers really need to be weaned!) 

I was late in getting these cows bred back so I'm going to have a few milkless months, I'm afraid, but I will have a stanchion system with Surge milkers set up by the time they freshen! No way am I milking all these beasts by hand! 

Thank you for the compliments about Twister! I am told she was bred in Georgia and has a full brother who is in the A.I. program. (She is registered.) I'm hoping I can get some valuable heifer calves out of her, so she can earn her keep around here!  

Sadly, she hasn't really warmed up to us yet ... she's still very timid and doesn't want to be petted.  

Dawn and Christine are great big lovebugs, though, especially Teeny who simply HAS to lick your hand (or rather, she sticks her pointy tongue out and just touches you very, very delicately with the tip ... she's a hoot!  ). 

Teeny's mother (who still lives on the farm where I work) gave birth to twin calves last weekend! ... unfortunately they were mixed (heifer & bull). :waa: My boss shipped them on Wednesday ... it was really hard for me to see the heifer go, she was SO CUTE!!!! (All white with black spots, and just the tips of her ears were black.) They were super nice calves, too -- just as big as single births, and healthy and playful! Teeny's mom is in her 4th lactation and is a pretty good cow, so even though she isn't registered, I'm hoping Teeny's offspring will be good girls, too.  

Dawnna simply LIVES to poop in my husband's workshop (and the neighbor's garage!!!). We were letting her out to free-range in the yard but I have to go around first and make sure all the doors are shut. One day, she came up through the garage and pushed open the door that leads into the house! My husband found her standing in the doorway looking around, I'm pretty sure she would have strolled right in if there hadn't been a step there!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

There are some great photos. I have not been able to get this to work for me.   

I do think this was a good idea even if I can't make it work.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dolly and brand new bull calf, Duncan







Able (r.i.p.) ancient Milking Devon ox







Lewis (angus steer calf)







Daisy, junior heifer







Ooops, how did he get in there???


----------



## bantams (Sep 7, 2003)

This is Iris, my 5 year old registered Jersey cow. 









This is Mo, her calf born in January. He is a Jersey x Milking Shorthorn steer that I am training to be an ox. This photo was taken in July; now his horns are 5 inches long.


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

I'll give it a try.......


----------



## jackie c (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh I'm so jealous you guys! :waa: I wanna have a cow. What's a farm without a cow. They are all so beautiful. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

More gorgeous cows!!!

Is Duncan a Milking Devon cross?

Iris is gorgeous!!! And what a beefy steer!  

Pointer, what kind of cows are those?!


----------



## dcs13 (Aug 11, 2004)

heres this years bulls...available for sale in a few months.
http://web2.airmail.net/dcs13/calves.jpg


----------



## mysticokra (Feb 5, 2003)

Ok, but my cow is kinda "out there".


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> Is Duncan a Milking Devon cross?
> QUOTE]
> 
> No, he is a Dexter cross. (and for sale)
> ...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Here are Haggis' cows!

(He was having trouble uploading his photos, so I'm posting them on his behalf.)  

Here's what he had to say about them:

The photo of the Devons was early this spring just after I got them. That's why they are so thin.

The Jerseys are Lucy and Dorsey. Dorsey is the smaller light colored one.


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

I tried to sign up to that freebie web hosting thing, but they don't have any available spots right now, so will have to post pictures later.
I've got one of our calves that were born this year, we had four newbies, but this one is special because mom rejected it and we had to bottle and bucket feed it from day one, She is about four months old now but the picture is at two weeks.
And she is perfect if I do say so myself.


----------



## Goose (May 10, 2002)

We're getting selling out our small Limosin/Simmental herd and getting into Dexters. Here's some pix of the first couple, we've had them for about a month now.

Honey is about 7 year old. Reggie is a 6-month old bull...we're planning for him to be our first herd bull.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/goosebeg/album?.dir=905a

I think I set the album up so anyone can view....let me know if you can't.


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> More gorgeous cows!!!
> 
> Is Duncan a Milking Devon cross?
> 
> ...



Willow, the cow is 3/4 Beefmaster 1/4 Hereford and the calf is from her and a Simmital (sp?) bull.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

This was our Angus Bull. He got so large we had to sell him because the cows were objecting. He was a big pet. We raised him from about 600# He weighed 2500# when he was sold. Hope my pic comes through.

Finally went to another site and got it to work. :yeeha:


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok What am I doing wrong in posting pictures? Help


----------



## LuckyGRanch (Jun 30, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> Thanks ya'll!
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyG, did your steer get hit by a car?!?!


OH MY GOODNESS....NO!!!! 

We sent him off to slaughter as to not give him another chance to test the hot wire and escape!! I should call the butcher today and see if he's ready to come back home! Mmmmmmmm MMmmmmmmmm Gooooood!


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Okay, Everyone, 

I have this semi whooped. Here are the URLs for pics that aren't thumbnails. Thanks for being patient.

http://jupiter.walagata.com/w/craynsford/P1010038.jpg

http://jupiter.walagata.com/w/craynsford/P1010037.jpg

http://jupiter.walagata.com/w/craynsford/P1010035.jpg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

edit your message and look above the message (where you can *B*old, etc... See the icon with a mountain on it?? That's the picture icon. Highlight your url and click the picture icon.


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

These are my Highland wee beasties.
The first picture is of Mr Tallman, who now resides in our freezer. Feb 04
The 2nd picture is of Beth, in back, her calf Nigel with tail to camera, and Mr Tallman on the right. Feb 04
Third picture, left to right, Mr Tallman, Nigel, and Beth. Dec 03
Fourth picture, Beth and Orlando, May 04. Beth has had her feet trimmed since then.


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

I need to get better glasses so I can read the URL's better. I hope this works.
These are my Highland wee beasties.











Mr Tallman, who now resides in our freezer. Feb 04










Beth, in back, her calf Nigel with tail to camera, and Mr Tallman on the right. Feb 04










Left to right, Mr Tallman, Nigel, and Beth. Dec 03










Beth and Orlando, May 04. Beth has had her feet trimmed since then.


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

Christiaan, your links take me to a member login page.


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll try to figure out what went wrong and repost ASAP.


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

These are my Highland wee beasties.











Mr Tallman, who now resides in our freezer. Feb 04










Beth, in back, her calf Nigel with tail to camera, and Mr Tallman on the right. Feb 04










Left to right, Mr Tallman, Nigel, and Beth. Dec 03










Beth and Orlando, May 04. Beth has had her feet trimmed since then.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Good Morning,

The only icons I have above my message box are the message icons (a piece of paper, an arrow, lightbulb, faces, and thumbs up and down icons). I don't have something for Bold, picture etc. Maybe my computer isn't picking up the entire website capabilities. Those highlands are something else!!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Christina, your calf is so darned cute!!!!!!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd like to thank everyone for not making any comments about my size as compared to that of the 1000 pound cow I'm milking in the photo.

My Grand-Darlings are not so kind when reminding me how small my cattle are.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I didn't notice when you posted the pics .... but now that you mentioned it .......


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Herself has alleged that I didn't show a lot of interest in Dexters because I didn't want a cow that was smaller than me.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Ya know, there's something to be said about smaller cows! 

My Twister weighs nearly a ton, and when she makes up her mind to do something, or go somewhere, there's no stopping her! YIKES!


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I got a few more pics of the cattle yesterday evening after hubby got done feeding.




































The white calf is our newest one, it was born a couple weeks ago. The cow had it while we were outside watching. She came just a small distance from the yard fence to have it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's so GOOD to see horns on the bovine!! I think polled bovine look funny!

Our junior yearling Jersey heifer had her horns cut. She'll be the only one without horns in the herd.


----------



## RdoubleD (Oct 12, 2004)

One photo is of my Dexter cow and the other is a British White bull.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/hothouse/beautygrass.jpg


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/hothouse/budab.jpg


----------



## kjerckie (Oct 17, 2004)

Here's my seven month old Dexter Bull, who's also my best buddy. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v482/kjerckie/100_0037.jpg


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Really enjoying the pics of everyone's cows! 

That big white bull looks like a MEAN sucker! (I hope I'm wrong about that!) 

I've never heard of British Whites, what are they like?


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

this should give you a little info on them http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/cattle/britishwhite/index.htm


----------



## RdoubleD (Oct 12, 2004)

That BW bull is 10 years old and as nice as could be. No matter how nice a bull is, you always respect their space and I keep that in mind when I am out in his pasture with his girls!


----------



## opus (Sep 15, 2004)

Actually a bum calf we had, that like to do her own thing:

http://photos.milneweb.com/misc/annie1.jpg.html


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

OMG, that calf is so cute!!!

I'm glad to hear the white bull isn't mean after all! 

Hate to admit it, but I'm scared of bulls! My boss used to run a couple of herd bulls ... they never gave me any trouble, but I was still glad when he got rid of them!!!!


----------



## Nan(TX) (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks yâall for posting pictures of your gorgeous cows. I have enjoyed looking at them. 

BTW willow_girl did you know that Crevecoeur ( creve meaning broken and coeur meaning heart ) is a breed of chicken? 
Michel de Crevecoeur


----------



## AnnB (Oct 24, 2004)

Gotta show mine off too.

This is Dolly, she's 9 years old and will soon be going to a new home in Texas.











This is Riverview Baby Martha, aka Fancy. She's 5 years old and Registered with AMJCA.











This is Pixie, she's 18 months old and due to calve around Christmas.











Fancy and Pixie










This is Pvt. Pyle, my herd bull, Registered with AMJCA.










And this is my favorite cow picture of all time, this is Effie, a Red Angus cross, with her best friend, a domestic rabbit that was dumped here.










Ann B


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

We have 57 head of cattle right now and so I don't think I can show them all. :haha:
Hopefully this will work!








This is Amity, Simone and my father.









Wont the day she was born. She just turned two on the 24th and had her first calf on the 4th.









Simone, dad and Loren with some crossbreeds in the background









I love this shot. lol It is Crucible with our two breeding bucks William and Charlie last year. They were all raised together. :haha: 









Purebred registered Jerseys and Jersey/Norwegian Red heifers

To see pictures of each of our 54 girls (well, 50 of them, I am shy four pictures) and breeding bull Jason, check out Beautiful Bovines on our farm website.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Why didn't it work?


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Here's my bull - he's about two years old.








And here he is with my cow, Clarabelle with their new son behind her.


----------



## RdoubleD (Oct 12, 2004)

Laura,

That is a nice looking Dexter bull.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Thanks RdoubleD.  I think I really got lucky with him - he's a Cornahir Outlaw son, and he's just what I was looking for in terms of conformation, plus he's very gentle. I have another picture of him with his calf from this past August on my website, but for some reason couldn't get that picture to come up on the forum.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

This thread would have been much more enjoyable if everybody posted with the same size screen. The slide back and forth makes it too difficult to read. if you go to your desktop and click in an open place there will be a pop up that has 'properties' as the bottom choise, click there and change the slide to 600 by 800 for all the pix to be the same in the future. That is a right click I am talking about.

Item 2, all your cows are nekked!!!! Do they run around nekked all the time??   :haha:


----------

